# any one need a deck hand?



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

pm me if you need an extra hand or a deck hand... looking for a little extra money or just a trip to have some fun


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

That FSU thingy aint gonna get you much response!! :boo J/K, ROLL TIDE(next year of course).


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

are you looking to just have a little fun on a few trips, or are you thinking about doing this as a real job? if youre seriously interested, let me know and give some experience and i can probably get you hooked up with some guys in destin if youre willing to make the drive.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

lol i always love it when a thread like this gets started.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/14/2007)*lol i always love it when a thread like this gets started.


Be nice Woody, we all have to start somewhere. :banghead


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

lol i told him to PM me...


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (11/15/2007)*lol i told him to PM me...


Good Man.:clap


----------

